
Ecoin exposed data from 2M+ users: emails, names, phones, encrypted passwords - pythux
https://twitter.com/MayhemDayOne/status/1264936090512883713
======
sarcasmatwork
A tweet proves nothing. How about some evidence?

I dont doubt it as we see database leaks weekly now but linking everyone to a
tweet that shows no evidence or proof is just a waste of time.

